# [EVDL] alternator to motor conversion and controller for go-cart conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can anyone share the information on how to convert an alternator into a
motor? I've heard of and seen on utube conversions that were done to
go-carts and want to do one with my physics and physical science classes.
I've got the go-cart frame and the alternators, I now need instructions on
how to convert the alternators and a source for the controller. Any help is
greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Ralph.

-- 
Victory belongs to the most persevering.
--Napoleon Bonaparte--
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> R Patterson wrote:
> > Can anyone share the information on how to convert an alternator into a
> > motor?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have time right now to see if you got a response, Crux Electronics In Oregon has instructions and controllers for that.



Arak Leatham - Web and Desktop Systems Developer




Estimating, Point of Sale, Tracking, Reporting Applications> Date: Wed, 12 Dec 2007 08:57:52 -0500> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Subject: [EVDL] alternator to motor conversion and controller for go-cart conversion> > Can anyone share the information on how to convert an alternator into a> motor? I've heard of and seen on utube conversions that were done to> go-carts and want to do one with my physics and physical science classes.> I've got the go-cart frame and the alternators, I now need instructions on> how to convert the alternators and a source for the controller. Any help is> greatly appreciated.> > Thanks,> > Ralph.> > -- > Victory belongs to the most persevering.> --Napoleon Bonaparte--> _______________________________________________> For subscription options, see> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
_________________________________________________________________
Don't get caught with egg on your face. Play Chicktionary!
http://club.live.com/chicktionary.aspx?icid=chick_wlhmtextlink1_dec
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,

Efficiency is only of moderate concern at the moment. An alternator was
chosen as I was told it would provide for regen braking; they were also a
donation as I had them on hand. This is a proof of concept project for a
grant for yet a larger EV. Hence I'm requesting any diagrams/advice I can
get on this project.

Thanks in advance,

Ralph.



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > R Patterson wrote:
> > > Can anyone share the information on how to convert an alternator into a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Arak,

When I google Crux Electronics in Oregon I get: Crux Electronics -
Manufacturer of High Performance Audio Amplifiers Is this the same company
you refer to? ... do they have a website with more information?

Thanks,

Ralph.



> Arak Leatham <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > I don't have time right now to see if you got a response, Crux Electronics
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah, except they're going by the name Synkromotive.

Dave and Ives are developing a higher power DC controller right now,
but they DID have a 150A AC controller at one time. I can ask them,
email me offlist.



> R Patterson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Arak,
> >
> > When I google Crux Electronics in Oregon I get: Crux Electronics -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Pretty sure these are the guys,
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/876
=

www.SYNKROmotive.com
=

Well these guys do it.. maybe I have my wires crossed or they changed thier=
names...don't know..OH must have change the google text says...
=

fun, fun, fun.... Crux Electronics is planning on selling the controllers a=
nd refurbed alternator motors as a gokart kit someday soon. ...
But the ev listing now says SynkRoMotive, oh whatever...things change..
=




Arak Leatham - Web and Desktop Systems Developer




Estimating, Point of Sale, Tracking, Reporting Applications> Date: Wed, 12 =
Dec 2007 20:12:46 -0500> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> S=
ubject: Re: [EVDL] alternator to motor conversion and controller for go-car=
t conversion> > Arak,> > When I google Crux Electronics in Oregon I get: Cr=
ux Electronics -> Manufacturer of High Performance Audio Amplifiers Is this=
the same company> you refer to? ... do they have a website with more infor=
mation?> > Thanks,> > Ralph.> > On Dec 12, 2007 5:33 PM, Arak Leatham <arak=


> [email protected]> wrote:> > >> > I don't have time right now to see if you =
> got a response, Crux Electronics> > In Oregon has instructions and controll=
> ers for that.> >> >> >> > Arak Leatham - Web and Desktop Systems Developer>=
> >> >> >> >> > Estimating, Point of Sale, Tracking, Reporting Applications>=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> R Patterson wrote:
> > Efficiency is only of moderate concern at the moment. An alternator was
> > chosen as I was told it would provide for regen braking; they were also a
> > donation as I had them on hand. This is a proof of concept project for a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah, thats a controller they designed.... Crux electronics was Ives
Audio company when he built amplifiers. He's working with a guy David
now in doing more EV related work. Can't say too much, but I've been
helping them a little here and there... Great guys.

Ives actually helped me with a balanced battery charger... still have
to put a microcontroller and some relays on it.

I'll ask him if he's got info on converting an alternator. He said its simple...



> Arak Leatham <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Pretty sure these are the guys,
> > http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/876
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have any idea of the HP at 10krpm and at say 5krpm?



Arak Leatham - Web and Desktop Systems Developer




Estimating, Point of Sale, Tracking, Reporting Applications> Date: Wed, 12 Dec 2007 20:24:37 -0600> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Subject: Re: [EVDL] alternator to motor conversion and controller for go-cart conversion> > R Patterson wrote:> > Efficiency is only of moderate concern at the moment. An alternator was> > chosen as I was told it would provide for regen braking; they were also a> > donation as I had them on hand. This is a proof of concept project for a> > grant for yet a larger EV. Hence I'm requesting any diagrams/advice I can> > get on this project.> > OK! For a proof of concept project, I modified a stock Delco 12v 60a > alternator by removing the internal diodes and bringing out the 3 phase > wires, field, and ground wires.> > This alternator, and its twin were mounted to a steel frame, and > connected by a v-belt. The second one was my "dummy load". I had an > external voltage regulator rigged up to it, and could feed the generated > p!
ower to a load resistor, or back to the power supply.> > I modified a 4-channel audio amplifier to relocate its power transistors > externally on a big heatsink, and used an external 50v power supply. > This gave me an easy way to provide any voltage, frequency, and waveform > to the 3 phase windings, limited to about 50 volts peak.> > I used hardware circuits to generate the various waveforms I wanted to > try. Nowdays, I'd use a PC and a sound card, or a small microcontroller.> > The alternator worked fine as a low-torque, high-rpm motor. It would > easily run past 12,000 RPM. But efficiency never exceeded 75%, and it > was amazingly noisy. It was not particularly sensitive to waveform; pure > sinewaves were only 5% or so better than the simplest 6-step square wave > waveform.> -- > Ring the bells that still can ring> Forget the perfect offering> There is a crack in everything> That's how the light gets in -- Leonard Cohen> --> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377!
, leeahart_at_earthlink.net> > _______________________________!
________
________> For subscription options, see> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
_________________________________________________________________
Get the power of Windows + Web with the new Windows Live.
http://www.windowslive.com?ocid=TXT_TAGHM_Wave2_powerofwindows_122007
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee,

Can you elaborate on the connections between the alternator and 4 channel
audio amp ... I'm assuming you fed one of each of the audio channels into
one of each of the phases and the fourth into the field?
How heavy was the wiring you used?
Can you describe the specs of the audio amp?
Provide a diagram?

Thanks,

Ralph.





> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > R Patterson wrote:
> > > Efficiency is only of moderate concern at the moment. An alternator was
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Arak Leatham wrote:
> > Do you have any idea of the HP at 10krpm and at say 5krpm?
> 
> (Arak, your emails have a huge pile of "stuff" that is blindly quoted.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In doing some searching, I found the following:

http://78energy.com/

http://www.alternatorconversions.com/ This is Industrial Scientific.
It has the same video of an alternator conversion being run as 78energy.

Allen in Sheboygan



Date: Wed, 12 Dec 2007 17:58:08 -0800
From: "Travis Gintz" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] alternator to motor conversion and controller for
go-cart conversion
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Message-ID:
<[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1

yeah, except they're going by the name Synkromotive.

Dave and Ives are developing a higher power DC controller right now,
but they DID have a 150A AC controller at one time. I can ask them,
email me offlist.



> R Patterson <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Arak,
> >
> > When I google Crux Electronics in Oregon I get: Crux Electronics -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey, I just remembered, a while back Circuit Cellar
Ink had an article on converting an alternator to a
brushless motor, with a description (schematic, etc)
of the controller they built for it. I can spend tome
time trying to dig that up, if necessary.

- Steven Ciciora



> --- "Bukosky, Allen" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > In doing some searching, I found the following:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Steven!



> Steven Ciciora <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hey, I just remembered, a while back Circuit Cellar
> > Ink had an article on converting an alternator to a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.circuitcellar.com/magazine/155toc.htm

ROBOTICS CORNER
The Altmotor
by Christopher Dix
Most robotics projects require powerful, high-torque motors. Understanding
the need for such a motor but unwilling to spend the cash on one, Chris
built his own variable-speed motor. If you think it was a complicated
project, think again. All it took was a little imagination and the
alternator in his wife's van. p. 18

Keywords: Robotics, alternator, stepper motor, power, construction,
armature, rotor, torque, unipolar, bipolar, driver, sequencing, chopper,
ispPAC-POWR1208

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Steven Ciciora
Sent: Thursday, December 13, 2007 11:52 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] alternator to motor conversion and controller for
go-cart conversion

Hey, I just remembered, a while back Circuit Cellar
Ink had an article on converting an alternator to a
brushless motor, with a description (schematic, etc)
of the controller they built for it. I can spend tome
time trying to dig that up, if necessary.

- Steven Ciciora



> --- "Bukosky, Allen" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > In doing some searching, I found the following:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> R Patterson wrote:
> > Lee, Can you elaborate on the connections between the alternator and
> > 4 channel audio amp... I'm assuming you fed one of each of the audio
> > channels into one of each of the phases and the fourth into the
> ...


----------

